# Tail styles?



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Poodle Tails*

Although Sunny is a mini...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Poodle Tails*

Although Sunny is a mini... P.S. hard to get pics, but when we are out he prances that tail straight up in the air! :angel2:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

neither of my 2 poodles have much of a tail. Leif is in a German trim & his tail is scissored tight on the back & sides & half way down from the top & then gets fuller as it blends to his body to hide the fact that he drops off at the hips. Most people want poms on tails but I like this tail on the right dog.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Alex has a classic Pom


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Maura9900 said:


> Would you mind posting pictures of your poodles' tails? I'm not crazy about Cocoa's tail, and I'd like to show a picture of what I want to the groomer. Thanks!


I am so glad you asked this! I want to see too.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Here's Bonnie's. She has a long dock and her hair is still puppy fluff on her tail, but I like the balance. 

I asked the groomer to shave much farther down to show where her tail joins with her back. I really like it this way. The groomer has to scissors around the base near her tail so you can see where it joins. Before I asked her to do this, she just shaved down leaving 1/2-1 inch of hair at the base of the tail so the hair lined up with her body hair- NOT what I wanted. This looks much better to me.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am on my iPhone, but when I get home I'll post some photos. Outwest, do you have your groomer shave a diamond on Bonnie's rump(top) where tail meets back?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

No, I haven't asked for that. I was thinking about it. I wanted to at least show where it joined her back. I could ask for more next time, but I'd need to show her a picture. Please post one, CM. I was happy I got this tail.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I doubt if these are what you're after, but I guess Beau's (sometimes) perfectly poofy tail has always fascinated me. I looked through all my photos, and it seems I've only snapped pictures of him coming, never going. Have to do something about that, but he's overdue for a groom right now so shooting a pic of his tushie would not be, uh, dignified. :smile:


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

LOVE Beau's poof! I wish Leroy had the tail length like Bonnie. His tail is so short! First picture is his tail right now. The hair that grows there is so scraggily (you can see the wispy hairs on it in the pic). Second pic is his tail shaved closer.


----------

